# Sephora Haul; NARS, Bobbi Brown, Two Faced and Tweezerman!



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

There seems to be a neutral/pink/brown and bronzing thing going on here. What do you think?  lol  At least I am consistent! 





  	Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink Quartz, Two Faced Bronzer in Pink Leopard, Bobbi Brown Bronzer in Golden LIght, Nars Bronzer in Laguna

  	Bobbi Brown e/s in Bone, Shell, Heather, Slate,
  	Taupe, Blonde, Mahogany,

  	NARS e/s in Baby Girl, Lola Lola


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol, well neutrals are always a good staple to have! 
  	Love shimmerbricks, they're fantastic. What one did you get? Pink Quartz? 
  	Nice selection of eyeshadows too 

  	Edit: Just saw your edit there!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

sunshine rose said:


> Lol, well neutrals are always a good staple to have!
> Love shimmerbricks, they're fantastic. What one did you get? Pink Quartz?
> Nice selection of eyeshadows too
> 
> Edit: Just saw your edit there!



 	lol I snuck it in because I just finished dinner and had time!  Hehehe...  Yeah, I can become a BB addict and mix it up with my NARS, MAC and other goodies!  Shimmerbricks are cool. I have 2 mini ones by Sephora that I got via Sephora a little while ago. One is rather light and only a highlighter so decided to go for the original Shimmerbricks. Nice and big!  I want to get two more.


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 24, 2011)

It's so easy to start getting addicted to other brands isn't it?! You just want a bit of everything lol!


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Feb 24, 2011)

great haul.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 24, 2011)

Lola Lola is super nice as is Laguna!!


----------

